# Fishing season soon...



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys,
do any of you go fishing? Season's coming up...can't wait! What do you guys usually catch, I mostly get sunfish, bass, and catfish...

Feel free to post any tips about it too


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i started fishing when i was 6 or 7....my first love throughout my life..i collected fishing reels..had over 100 of them dating from as early as 1900....some were new in their original boxes...some very rare and almost never seen....i always maintained a number of high end quality rods and reels and fished mostly for smallmouth bass,walleye pike,musky etc...
but i quit it altogether a few years ago when almost all of my gear was stolen..just lost my heart for it...


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's sad Loha. Fishing is lots of fun. Me and my dad use to use just line hooks and a pop can to catch whatever we could. Usually a sqwa but sometimes rainbows. The best fishing I've ever done is paddle fishing. Never caught a thing but had lots of fun and was the only girl on the bank. Made my dad proud. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

believe it or not ; when i first started fishing i used some sewing thread and a safety pin...a piiece of twig for a bobber and a shrub branch for a rod.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

lohachata said:


> i started fishing when i was 6 or 7....my first love throughout my life..i collected fishing reels..had over 100 of them dating from as early as 1900....some were new in their original boxes...some very rare and almost never seen....i always maintained a number of high end quality rods and reels and fished mostly for smallmouth bass,walleye pike,musky etc...
> but i quit it altogether a few years ago when almost all of my gear was stolen..just lost my heart for it...



Sad end result John...but they can't steal your fond memories my friend.

I have been fishing since I was a kid too. We used to go as a family on weekends throughout summer vacation from school.
Now I spend most of my fishing time dedicated to trout...and Michigan's trout opener is in 5 weeks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Halibut, salmon, trout.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

There is no on and off season for fishing in FL lol. September kicked me off with big bass and I haven't had time this month to even go out. September 9 lb 7 oz, November 8 lb 5 oz, December Couple of ~3 lb, January 5 lb 9 oz, Feb couple of 3's and a 4 lb 2oz.

Never did fine the time to get with any friends to go out for spec this winter. Which blows, but it's happened that way for a few years now.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol im from miami so i pretty much have 24/7 fishing salt and fresh so i know the feeling blindkiller


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Neighborhood lake hasn't yet melted. Still waiting.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I use to fish when I was little too. My father use to take me all the time during the summer. We Met a guy once who had a pound that was stocked and was un-fished for 9 years. Was a hella nice honey hole. I recently fished it a few years ago. The bass and brim were tearing up my top water broke back rebel lure. Here in the next few years, I wanna work on getting a boat so I can go fishing out in the river and tear up some big bass near the rice patties and stuff. Wanna get into the fishing tournaments too that are held were I live.

P.s. I'm not much of a worm or cricket fisher trying to catch brim. I'm an all out bass fisher men and will only use lures when I go.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I use this for my bass. I've gotten some big-ass fish with it. Something like this, but orange, black, and yellow striped with hooks already in it.

http://www.toledoblade.com/image/20...z_cT/WACKY-WORM-fisherman-largemouth-bass.jpg


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I fish with this below but without a lip on it. Its the only lure i get any luck with. I been wanting to try your set up with the worm. Just not sure if you run a weight with it or not.

http://www.marinegeneral.com/images/productimages/RAPALA-JOINTED.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to fish for largemouth and smallmouth bass..did ok with the original rapalas for the biggies and had a special setup that i killed the smallies with..
then muskies and walleye.....


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

ooooo, how I love me some walleye! yum yum! I went fishing with my dad, too. Now, when my hubby goes fishing, I tag along and do needlepoint under a shady tree. Even though I don't actually fish, I sure do enjoy the results!


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

daniel89 said:


> I fish with this below but without a lip on it. Its the only lure i get any luck with. I been wanting to try your set up with the worm. Just not sure if you run a weight with it or not.
> 
> http://www.marinegeneral.com/images/productimages/RAPALA-JOINTED.jpg


I just caught a 1.25 foot bass yesterday with it.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

My friend was canoeing on Lake Erie once...hit a muskie with his paddle...ouch!


----------

